# Spice Rasbora



## beeky (19 Dec 2007)

I've just seen these in a dealers round the corner from where I work, and I thought they would be great in a nano. They were tiny, I thought it was a tankful of fry at first. They were given the latin of "Rasbora sp." (nice and vague) but a quick search when back at my desk showed them up a Bororas urophthalmoides.

Anyone seen them before? They look nice, although these were barely over a cm.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2007)

Never seen a Boraras species with a yellow strip.  I always thought B. urophthalmoides looked like this, but I guess with this genus its never easy to tell, there a loads of them.  Could be a captive bred type.






Fish base has its common name as Least Rasbora, although I guess common names are even more inaccurate than Latin names!

Either way its a gorgeous little fish, as you say perfect for a nano, shame my emersed HC tank isn't ready for filling or I would be tempted.  Where do you live again?

Thanks for letting us know, certainly one to keep an eye out for.

Sam


----------



## beeky (19 Dec 2007)

Well, I live in WIltshire but work in Wells. I saw them in Cheddar Garden Centre. They have quite a good tropical selection. I can't remember how much they were, but they were'nt much - 3 quid each I think or something like that. I suppose it's quite a lot per inch though!


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Dec 2007)

I think they are also seen occasionally listed as 'Exclamtion Mark' rasboras or minnows, although the dark stripes in the two fish pictured to appear to have different endings os they might be two different spp.


----------



## Ray (19 Dec 2007)

Where are they from apart from "Asia"?

I'm planning a Malaysian theme tank with Gouramis (chocolate if I'm feeling brave) and Rasbora of some kind.  Not seen these cuties before but I'm not 100% convinced by your identiication either, Beaky... 

EDIT - OK, looks conclusive: http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/Sp ... p?id=12211


----------



## beeky (20 Dec 2007)

Oh ye of little faith!

The picture was direct from fishbase, I got the latin name from a google search for "Spice Rasbora" and the picture confirmed it.

Fishbase lists the countries where it's found as Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia and Thailand, so it'll fit perfectly in your themed tank. I think Chocolate gouramies have quite small mouths so they should be OK, wouldn't advise any 3 spots though!


----------

